# SA PCC original/receipt



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Is it possible to apply for a critical skills visa with the South African PPC application receipt/acknowledgement from the police station (ie: without the original PCC)? I know this was allowed in the past but not sure if it's still allowed. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Id rather wait and apply with the original clearance. I've seen here people get declined for applying using a photocopy. It comes out in 21 days though, not so long a wait.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks so much @Ebenezar1. 
Any idea how long does it take to get an outcome for a critical skills visa from within South Africa? I see it says within 8-10 weeks in VFS website. Do you think this is the typical time frame in practice?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Here in South Africa the time frames given are correct but generally I've seen here people get outcomes from 3 weeks onwards . The timeframes given are maximum times rather. Unless your application has issues like using a receipt instead of the actual PCC lol, then it might take longer. If all is in order you start expecting from 4 weeks.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks again @Ebenezar1.  Will apply with the original PCC.


----------

